# Illinois Queen Initiative classes



## rainesridgefarm

May 21, Saturday, 9:00 am-4:00 pm
Jarrett Nature Center, Byron Forest Preserve 
7993 N River Rd, Byron, IL 61010

This one-day queen rearing workshop is designed to provide information for rearing quality queens. Instruction on selecting queen genetics as well identifying desired traits in bees and how to breed for them is included. Each participant will take home a grafting tool, cell bar, queen cups and hand-outs. Participants should have a minimum of two seasons of beekeeping experience and should be conversant with queen rearing concepts and terms such as found in Laidlaw and Paige’s “Queen Rearing and Bee Breeding” or “Queen Rearing Essentials” by Larry Connor, published by Wicwas Press. Summaries of queen rearing concepts can also be found on the Michael Bush web site.
Different methods of queen rearing will be covered including:

Grafting
Miller method
Jenter/Nicot system
Cell punch method
Cloake board
Cost: $75 non-members, $60 for IQI members; participants can join and pay member rates at the door. Price includes lunch and refreshments. To register send a check payable to the Illinois Queen Initiative to:
IQI treasurer
Tim Lindley
1222 Airport Ave., Greenville, IL. 62246

Direct registration questions to Tim Lindley at (618) 780-3772 or [email protected] . Annual dues are $25 and are optional. Paid members get discounts to classes and future meetings, including the IQI annual meeting. Questions about the class should be directed to Jeff Ludwig at [email protected] or Stu Jacobson at [email protected].


----------

